# Wanted - Time Trial Clip-On Bars



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

As per title really, time trial clip-ons wanted to enhance my time trial times which are already around the 25/26 minute mark. I am 14 and jobless, and so the cheaper the better.


Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 May 2009)

<old man rant>
Bloody sponger - get a job down the mines or something like they used to in the good old days! 
</old man rant>


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

Oh believe me, I want a job, I just don't really have time with my training.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 May 2009)

I'm only kidding YU, I had a job at your age, but it was only a paper-round so wouldn't have been able to afford anything like you want anyway.

What are you training for, btw?


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> What are you training for, btw?



Cycling(with a smidge of school thrown in) I may however, try and get a job at the not so local LBS and ride down there as my saturday training, but they would have to have a shower.

I did use to have a paper round, but the money is absolutely pants and so not worth the effort!


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

Cycling(with a smidge of school thrown in) 

Jobs in the evening are out of the question - mid week is my race/train time - saturdays I am either recovering or training, and sundays, well not many places are open on sundays, and it is also a training day!

I may however, try and get a job at the not so local LBS and ride down there as my saturday training, but they would have to have a shower.

I did use to have a paper round, but the money is absolutely pants and so not worth the effort!


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2009)

new ones aren't as expensive as you might think, i just ordered some for £25 off sjs cycles...


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

bonj said:


> new ones aren't as expensive as you might think, i just ordered some for £25 off sjs cycles...



Link?


----------



## ChrisKH (29 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> Cycling(with a smidge of school thrown in)
> 
> Jobs in the evening are out of the question - mid week is my race/train time - saturdays I am either recovering or training, and sundays, well not many places are open on sundays, and it is also a training day!
> 
> ...




I don't know, the youth of today. Of course the money's pants! You'll be asking for minimum wage next.


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> Link?



http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-Tranz-X-Trans-X-JD-TB01-Tribar--Black-Alloy-13580.htm


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2009)

I'll have had a ride with them by monday - i'll know whether i like them or not then, if I hate them i'll sell them you for £15. but i suspect i'll like them.


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

475g Thanks anyway Bonj


----------



## montage (29 May 2009)

25/26 mins? Think I remember you saying you were struggling to get past the 30mins mark a couple of months ago - great improvement!!


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> 475g Thanks anyway Bonj



you want them light, which means you probably want carbon. But you don't want to pay very much.
Would that be a straight, or curved, stick that you want your moon delivered on?


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

montage said:


> 25/26 mins? Think I remember you saying you were struggling to get past the 30mins mark a couple of months ago - great improvement!!



Deffo not me who said that! First ever 10 I did a 28-20, slowest time so far is 28-25 due to the wind


----------



## montage (29 May 2009)

lol my worst is 32.23 or something....but I packed in half way and told myself I would never TT while injured again


----------



## Will1985 (29 May 2009)

Weight of the bars makes naff-all difference.


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Weight of the bars makes naff-all difference.



I was going to say that, but i feared words falling on (selectively) deaf ears...


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

Fair enough then, Bonj, if you do not like them then I will take you up on your offer


Steve


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> Fair enough then, Bonj, if you do not like them then I will take you up on your offer
> 
> 
> Steve



ok
i'll let you know - if i do like them, I'll let you know 'cos you might too.
If I don't i'll tell you why i don't, and you can judge for yourself.

seriously though, weight makes sod all difference to a TT - weight mostly makes a difference when (a) accelerating, and ( going up hill. Laws of physics.
You'll find for instance that deep section wheels are invariably heavier than non-deep section.


----------



## Young Un (29 May 2009)

I was just surprised they weighed that muc. Weight does come in to play in a minor way for the TT's I do because they always end in a hill


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> I was just surprised they weighed that muc. Weight does come in to play in a minor way for the TT's I do because they always end in a hill



does it not have an equivalent downhill before it to compensate?


----------



## Joe24 (29 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> I was just surprised they weighed that muc. Weight does come in to play in a minor way for the TT's I do because they always end in a hill



Whats your point with it finishing on a hill? HTFU.
You could probably lose more weight and make yourself faster by losing weight from round the waist(not saying your fat) but its true.
Slowest 10 for me was something like 29:58, that was on a 65" fixed, so i was averaging about 120rpm, and my legs were going very fast.
Fastest is 24:06 on a hill-ish course. Thats with a steal bike. Im sure your alu/carbon bike weighs less then that.


----------



## Will1985 (29 May 2009)

30:00 on a 65" gear is 104rpm Joe


----------



## bonj2 (29 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> 30:00 on a 65" gear is 104rpm Joe



that's assuming he isn't skidding


----------



## Joe24 (29 May 2009)

Alright then 104 rpm.
I did do a huge skid as i went across the finish line though
The older people didnt appreciate it


----------



## mr-marty-martin (29 May 2009)

well im 15, worked 3 days this week waitering and made just over £80 

( thats paid for ma new skinsuit...)

im not a tester, but im going to give a couple of tt's a go in the next few weeks, then the ghs district final...


----------



## Joe24 (29 May 2009)

mr-marty-martin said:


> well im 15, worked 3 days this week waitering and made just over £80
> 
> ( thats paid for ma new skinsuit...)
> 
> im not a tester, but im going to give a couple of tt's a go in the next few weeks, then the ghs district final...



Your mate couldnt get you one cheap then?
(have i got the right person)
As for working, YC, get working. Whats stopping you? Do you not have rest days? Or days you can work for so long and train in the remainding time?


----------



## Joe24 (29 May 2009)

I work one day a week, for 4 hours, and im faster now then what i was last year.
Im not training as much either. Which leaves me time to work, do a paper round, train and see my GF. Oh and go to 6th form


----------

